# Opinions on CZ75 Compact



## righttoown

Never owned a CZ but have been thinking about getting one. I like the size of the compact over the CZ75B.
Does anybody own both models?


----------



## recoilguy

I do

RCG


----------



## gilfo

I have the Compact now. Had the 75 and the SP01. Both were to big for my small hand. The Compact fit perfect and I think I did not sacrifice any accuracy in the deal. Get the compact just as good as it's big brothers in my opinion.


----------



## onalandline

*Looking for a CZ 75 Compact also.*



righttoown said:


> Never owned a CZ but have been thinking about getting one. I like the size of the compact over the CZ75B.
> Does anybody own both models?


I have been looking at CZs for a while now, and have decided that the 75 Compact, steel frame, 9mm, manual safety is the one I want. I am just saving up for it right now. The best price that I have seen online lately is from Bud's at $550 delivered. Anyone else know of a better deal?


----------



## zetti1

The CZ compact is a great gun. It has a nice weight, feels good in my hand and is reliable. You may want to look at the P-01. It is similar to the compact. I recently saw a used P-01 in mint condition for sale in a local shop for $400. It irked me because I just bought a used one for $500 earlier that week. I still got a good deal because it was in great shape. Good luck.


----------



## jimmy

Go for it .. My first purchase was two CZs 75 an SP01 Tactical and a COMPACT D PCR. They both shoot fine and are very accurate. The Compact is smaller, lighter and is a perfect carry gun.. I put 700 rds thru it with no failure of whatsoever. Once you hit the 500 rds mark, the trigger sweetens like a dream.

check it out: http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=416&ppuser=10183


----------



## tekarra

I prefer my compacts over the full size as I shoot them better.


----------



## dondavis3

I bought my CZ 75 compact in satin nickel from Cheaper Than Dirt for $494 last month.










I can tell you I really like this gun

Deadly accurate.

:smt1099


----------



## group17

I think the compact size is perfect. PCR. P-O1 or compact. not to small, not to big, just right.
You can find them slightly used for $350+ I did last month.


----------



## recoilguy

I just bought the PCR this afternoon while shopping for my wifes Christmas present!!!1

Too good of a deal to say no too.

RCG


----------

